# Inquisitor Ranks?



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

What ranks are there for an Inquisitor. I need to know for my novel/story.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

For the most part, there are really only three major ranks that I know of for inquisitors:

Apprentice, inquisitor, and inquisitor lord; the first being someone who is in the process of becoming an inquisitor. The second he actual inquisitor, and the last an inquisitor who has been elevated to watch over an entire sector of space or who has greater authority in regards to other inquisitors.

There are differences between these three ranks. Some apprentices/interrogators are not the same as others. Inquisitors, though they do not vary much in any official rank, can vary in reputation and how much the are liked or even backed by others. This comes down to which faction they belong to, if any, which ordo they serve, again if any, and who they have for friends and enemies.

Its much the same for inquisitor lords, though sometimes they achieve that position because of their influence or friends.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

As I've heard it, new acolytes are ranked "explicator." They are upgraded to "interrogator" before receiving the full rank of "inquisitor." From there, they can eventually be given the title of "inquisitor lord"--though whether this actually gives them more authority or is just a measure of prestige varies from source to source (the Daemonhunters codex, I believe, says that all inquisitors are technically equal in power, while other works--notably Dan Abnett's _Eisemhorn_--give it the impression of a very stratified hierarchy, with zones of responsibility, direct superiors and subordinates, etc. Torquemada's back story is another piece of evidence pointing toward this, of sorts).

Beyond that ranks in the Inquisition are rather nebulous an unknown...except for, of course, the fact that there is an Inquisitorial representative among the High Lords of Terra.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Ok thanks.


----------



## Eremite (Aug 27, 2010)

Inquisitor Lords (or Lord-Inquisitors) hold no additional rank or powers, a fact repeatedly reinforced by Dark Heresy, the Thorian Sourcebook and other Inquisitorial literature. It's an honorific bestowed by a consensus onto particulalry worthy or celebrated Inquisitors - they do tend to have a little more authority, but only amongst their brethren, and more because of whatever they did to earn the title rather than the title itself. 

Apprentice ranks vary from place to and Inquisitor to Inquisitor - they're not formalised. The general pattern is Explicator/Castigator to Interrogator, sometimes to High Interrogator, to Inquisitor.

Very rarely, Inquisitors hold/held additional positions and kept the title. Inquisitor-General, Inquisitor-Admiral, that sort of thing. They've even been one or two Rogue Trader Inquisitors (again, shown in Dark Heresy), who managed to get their grubby hands on a rosette and a letter or marque. Of course, all of this is kinda needless - an Inquisitor has enouh power to, if need be, take on any of these jobs.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

Acolyte - Acolyte Prime - Explicator - Interrogator - Inquisitor - Inquisitor Grandmaster or Lord.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Arent they measured by their psychic powers as well, how strong they are with the force.... the Warp I mean? :biggrin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> Arent they measured by their psychic powers as well, how strong they are with the force.... the Warp I mean? :biggrin:


Feel the dark side of the force flow through yo... Ouh... You were talking about the warp... Damn... Now I cant pretend to be Sidious... Darth Sidious...


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

It depends. There are quite a few psychic inquisitors, yes...but there are also a great many non-psykers, even psyker-phobic Monodominants and Polarists. And the psychic Inquisitors vary from, say, Eisenhorn (who's able to lightly compel people and use a force weapon) to Ravenor (whose form of locomotion is a psychic chair, and that's only the baseline). Their level of psychic powers vary greatly, but seniority and popularity are more likely to affect their rank than powers.


----------

